# Distressed Haunt Signs with Salt



## Dminor (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's another new tutorial on making haunt signs look old, weathered, and distressed using salt & spraypaint.

Enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A bit time-consuming, but the final look is really good.


----------

